# Pugged up pigeon - need advice?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Little George has stopped pooping, hasn't really pooped proper pigeon poop since Friday morning. Still is fiesty, flapping wings a lot, still drinking water just fine, but isn't eating as much as he used to or pooping anything but liquid, I'm keeping him plenty warm, have run his little pooper through the bath tub so it's not expernally plugged up or anything. His feathers aren't puffy or anything, and he's not shaking or anything like that? Any ideas, is there something like Metamusal for pigeon I should give him? I tried giving him some grit stuff I got at the store, but he isn't going for it, says that it's for all birds but it looks like beach sand to me? I'm worried any suggestions would be appreciated.

NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good Morning NAB,
I'm sorry to hear George is having problems.  

*Little George has stopped pooping, hasn't really pooped proper pigeon poop since Friday morning. Still is fiesty, flapping wings a lot, still drinking water just fine, but isn't eating as much as he used to or pooping anything but liquid*
Is the liquid green or clear? 

*I tried giving him some grit stuff I got at the store, but he isn't going for it, says that it's for all birds but it looks like beach sand to me? * 
I tried giving the 'store bought' grit to my guys & they didn't seem to care for it either. I buy my pigeon grit with bits of oyster shells in bulk at a local feed store.
It may be he isn't eating the grit because he isn't eating the seed. They know when they need the grit. 

*I'm worried  any suggestions would be appreciated.*
And rightfully so. There may be a few things going on here.

Others with more experience in this area will be on to assist you further.
In the meantime, do as you are doing, keep George warm & snuggled.  

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nab,

A probiotic won't hurt, so you could start with that while we try to find out what is wrong.

Can you remind us what you are feeding him? And describe the poop as fully as possible?

Also his behaviour prior to this.

Does he seem to be straining at all?

There is the possibility, of course, that he is a she and has an egg in production, so could you feel gently under the vent area to see if there is anything resembling an egg? 

Cynthia


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*hi cindy - it's mostly clear*

with a little brown tint - not much, sorry for the no caps, but i'm typing one handed cause the little fellow likes being held and won't settle down in his box so i'm holding him and letting him flap his wings all he wants, hoping it will shake something loose, plus it's keeping his little belly warmer than in his box. his food has a lot of big peanuts and other nuts in it, but he usually just picks out the small seeds and eats those, is it possible he managed to get down one of the big peanuts and now it's stuck in there some how? he doesn't seem sick, in fact he's pretty fiesty just not pooping like he usually does?

nab


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*hi cynthia - what's a probiotic?*

not sure what that is? the food he likes best is this fruit and nut stuff, has lots if sunflower seeds, both whole ones and meats, lots of peanuts and pistachio nut meats, but they are so big he doesn't eat them, it also has little chunks of dried fruit too. he seems to go mostlt for the little black whole sunflowers, always snatches them out over the rest of the stuff. if he has an egg coming i will have to change his name to georgeanna rigth?

nab


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nab,

I think that if he had a peanut stuck in his crop then you would be able to feel it.

Is his crop emptying properly?

When my woodpigeon developed slow crop the vet recommended Spartrix in case it was canker related and Nystatin to get the crop working again. Kimberley had mentioned that Reglan is good when the digestive system slows down but my vet had none in stock.

I also give a drop of Liquid Parafin, but I don't know whether you get that in the US or what it would be called there.

Cynthia


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I he just a young bird. If so he will go after ther smallr grains first. As he learns to eat better the larger grains will be picked up. One bird may not drop as much and the droppings on a healthy bird is small. You can use some cod liver oil. They come in gelitan caps now . And still as a liquid wher you can use a dropper. It wont hurt the bird . Its good for him. This may help. Its hard to really say without see the bird.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*white milky stuff came out?*

i was rubbing his little belly and trying to feel if there was any lump down there like an egg or something, and he started drpping out a few drops og white kind of milky stuff, not a whole bunch of it, just a few drops - any ideas, looked like it might be pus or sonething, could he be infected inside or something? now i'm really worried don't like the looks of this stuff?

nab


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nab,

I would also consider reviewing his diet. Pigeons enjoy peanuts and sunflower seed hearts as treats but they are not notmally included in pigeon mixes. See if you can find a pigeon mix or some of the components . This is what the mix I use has in it: Wheat, White Peas, Blue Peas, Tic Beans, Small French Maize, Maples, Red Dari. I also add a conditioning mix that has among other things safflower, mung beans which are popular with pigeons.

My Gonzo is a young bird and his poops suddenly became minimal. I was very worried, not because I thought he was constipated but because I thought that he had stopped eating. But whatever it was that minimised his poops corrected after a coupl of days.

Cynthia


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Looks like an infection - not eating*

Looks like the little fellows butt is infected from laying on his back and bending his tail feathers up all the time. Just a white milky stuff coming out. I tried the cod liver oil - no help yet. I had to wrap him in a towel and rubber band his wings down to keep him from flopping around and hurting himself. I washed him down real good and put some anti-biotic cream on his butt, but I don't know if he's going to make it. Any suggestions would be appreciated, don't know what else to try, he's kind of panting with his little beak opening and closing as he breathes, he's still drinking water, but he won't eat anything. Poor little guy, maybe he can hang on until the infection subsides.

NAB :-(


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*I am so sorry*

*he's kind of panting with his little beak opening and closing as he breathes, he's still drinking water, but he won't eat anything*
NAB,
Place him back on a towel lined heating pad, set on low, immediately. 
It's good that he is drinking, however I think he needs a bit of a boost. Administering rehydrating fluids will give him some electrolytes. 
I'm on my old computer & don't have the ratio of the ingredients saved. Hopefully Cynthia will be on shortly to give the correct amounts if this isn't right.

1 gal. of water (preferably distilled), 1 tsp. salt, 1-2 tsp. sugar (I think). Dissolve the salt & sugar in the water & begin administering a few drops at a time via an eye dropper, making sure his tongue is down.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Nab,
what you describe this morning, does not sound good. Seems the little guy is getting worse.
Do you have a vet nearby or a rehab center where you could take him?
I would place him on antibiotics if you haven't done so already. Do you have any?

Reti


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

It sounds like Anal Canker. feel the vent area for a hard lump


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Don't seem to have any lump down there*

He tried to eat a seed but had trouble getting it down, I'll make up a little water with salt and surgar in it, try to get that down him. He's not panting quite as hard as he was, I think bathing his but in the hydrogen peroxide and covering it with anti-biotic cream may be helping, now if I could just get him to eat again. Anybody know the name of what anti-biotics I should ask the vet for? Last time I talked to them they didn't seem interested in looking at him, I got the feeling they would off him if I brought him in there, but maybe I could ask them if they have ?????? and go by and pick it up, if I knew what to ask for?


NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*He tried to eat a seed but had trouble getting it down, * 
Sounds like he may have an obstructon. I don't recall if we suggested you check his mouth for canker. It has the appearance of yellowish cottage cheese. He may have it down where it isn't visible. Could you check his mouth & let us know what you find. His mouth should be nice & pink.

If you were able to get three Spartrix from a vet that would be great. Not sure if they have it though. If not, perhaps some can be mailed to you. It certainly wouldn't hurt to give him a three day dose. 


Cindy 

Anybody know the name of what anti-biotics I should ask the vet for? *Last time I talked to them they didn't seem interested in looking at him, I got the feeling they would off him if I brought him in there,*
Unfortunately, this is true in many cases NAB. 
This site has been a Godsend for many pigeons & their caregivers, as we are willing to help every pigeon, whether they are feral or fancy.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Pigeons urine is white. Like I mentioned earlier it sounds like Anal Canker. Throat, Anal, and naval canker probably take out more young birds than anything. All three of these can be felt and or seen through the skin and is something that I allways check for while the youngsters are in the nest everytime I pick them up, it is rare that I see because I have a good handle on it in the loft but even so I will see it here and there, about 5 years ago it him me hard one breeding season. On the Anal gently squeeze the vent and you can feel it, you can also see it under the skin and you can push it towards the opening of the vent and see it also. If it is Anal canker at this point it easy to determine. Once a bird goes off thier feet they are in big time trouble, never let them lay on thier back as they cannot breath properly. Allways keep them right side up. Canker can also hide out of site. By you saying the birds anal looks infected is what red flagged it for me. I don't know of anything that will do this except for Anal canker. Of coarse without the bird being in hand it's hard to determine for sure , but by what I've read here it's defintely something to take a close look at.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nab,

As others have posted, I'd be guessing that your bird has a bad case of canker. If so, it needs treatment right away. You can order Spartrix or other canker products on-line, but I'd ask the vet for Flagyl (Metronidazole) as that will be quicker. If you do order on-line, I'd suggest a product that is in tablet or capsule form rather than a powder that is used in the drinking water.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nab,

I don't think it is a good idea to hold his wings with rubberbands, you could be compressing his diaphragm and he can easily suffocate that way.

As Scott said canker of the cloaca is a strong possibility, one tablet of spartrix once a day for three days would start reducing that, my vet says that it can be given at the same time as metronidazole which also treates canker. Don't attempt to remove the nodule just yat.

If you are certain that there is infection try Baytril. 1ml per 100 mg of bodyweight twice a day.

Panting is a very bad sign, treat him gently.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Please let us know as soon as possible how that sweet baby is doing NAB.

Cindy


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

try going to www.globalpigeon.com and look for a laxitive to flush out his system and she what that does. hope he gets better. chris.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*we made it home - still hanging in there*

sorry about the caps but i'm holding george in the other hand. no help from the vet, they said they have the stuff that you all suggested but they can't sell me any without talking to the "doctor" and then they never called back, guess his cell phone doesn't work up ate ski lodge. imho they don't give a rat's patoot about a little pigeon. not much chance to generate revenue, i got him all cleaned up again, his pee was all caked around and real hard, so i had to use a little soap to get it all off. he's still panting, but he's still drinking pretty good (salt & sugar combo water) and he's still flapping his wings some but it appears it kind of winds him a little. i can't find any lumps in his neck or around his butt, but i'm not sure exactly what i'm feeling for. his mouth is pink inside, but he still won't touch any of his seeds, i tried millet, and all the stuff he used to eat, even some soft bread no dice. looks like it's going to be a long night, might have to hold him a bunch, can't put him down or he will flap like crazy and tear himself up some more, later all - let you know how it goes in the morning.

nab


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Nab,
Please call the Vet's office again. As Cynthia already mentioned, panting is bad. 

Time is critical now.

Call every vet you can & explain the situation. Maybe one of your neighbors can call their vet. 
We are all hoping that everything goes well for you & George.

Phyll


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update NAB. Bless his little heart. 
I'm so sorry the vet wasn't any help to you. 

Is George's vent area red or appear to be inflammed? Does his crop seem to be hard to the touch rather than soft?

We'll be waiting for the next update.
I hope you & George have a good night.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nab,

Please privately e-mail your snail mail address to me or any of the moderators. I will see that canker medicine is on the way to you as soon as I have the address to send it to .. will also include some other helpful meds just in case.

Terry


----------

